# First 14 targets with the Hoyt



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good start after your lay off for sure. You will be back to decent shooting shape before you know it and shooting in the 70s shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good start after your lay off for sure. You will be back to decent shooting shape before you know it and shooting in the 70s shortly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2ND DAY HUNTER HALF RESULTS:
I shot 16 warm up shots and almost put the bow away, but decided to shoot a half. 
1st target the 44y = a nice fat straight 17, thankfully the next one target was the 19-17, and it's amazing what a 4x 20 will do to settle you down. The remaining 12 targets were 8- 19's & 4- 20's with 29x count. I went to the last target (23-20) with a chance to shoot a 270. 1st 2 23y shots = x x, 1st 20y shot 4 dropped it out. ukey: 
Oh well 29 x 269 with the Green apple, bringing the 2 day Hunter round to a 52x 531. 
The 2 17's I shot yesterday I shot 20's on today, (53 WU and the 48y) Shot a 19 on the 70WU. I am not disappointed. :becky:

It is amazing how much better my release relay works when my hold is steady, and it is getting better in that dept. Strength is coming along.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

These 2 targets I picked up 4 points from the 1st time through. 
48 yard target 3x 20








70 yd walk up, 70 was high 4 - 2x 19


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I need to get off my backside and get my bow out of the safe. Need to start shooting again...problem is zero time. Between work and home work I have no energy or time to get it set up for outdoors...:sad:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent shooting.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good shooting Vance . Wish I had the time and a bow to shoot :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Good shooting Vance . Wish I had the time and a bow to shoot :shade:


Just look in that closet of yours. It's like a warehouse for record breaking bows. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

First 14 on the Field Face was OK; 21x ,265
I did shoot the wrong pin on the 30y and got a 2x 18, 
17- on the 50, :secret:
18- on the 30, 35F, 80WU, & 45 WU.
19- on the 40y, 65y, 55y, & 20y
20- on the 25y, 15y, 60y,Bunnies, 45y
all but 2 of my misses were high which agrees with impacts on the hunter face.
All in all, I shot without really struggling to hold up the green anchor. 
The Hoyt is shooting very nicely when I behave myself. It has good speed to make my pins work nice in the housing. 
BHFS shooting is still my favorite class to shoot.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

This is the 2nd 14 report on the Field face. 25x 264
I had a rough time doing the right thing today. Yesterdays 20 on the 60 was a 16 today. 
the first 28 on the Field Face is 46x 529 (not so special) but I've done worse. 
The Card looked like this
1-16 on the 60y ukey:
3- 18's on the 35F, 50y, & 65y
6-19's on the 80 WU, 45 WU, 45Y, 40Y, 25Y, & 15Y(ouch)
4- 20's on the 55y, 30y, 20y, & bunnies

Hopefully this Hoyt and I will become close friends. Right now we're just getting to know each other. Time will tell. Hopefully we won't need counselling. Or a divorce.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> This is the 2nd 14 report on the Field face. 25x 264
> I had a rough time doing the right thing today. Yesterdays 20 on the 60 was a 16 today.
> the first 28 on the Field Face is 46x 529 (not so special) but I've done worse.
> The Card looked like this
> ...


I'm sure that the counseling won't be needed . It just takes a bit to get use to each other .:teeth:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You ain't "aching" or doing bad....How's about shooting 26 targets worth of "20's" and having 3 misses total for the entire 28 targets...
an "18" on a 28 fan, and a "19" on a....15-14, dumping all three misses out the bottom, barely, and knowing when the shot tripped they were going to be low! THEN you can really grumble yourself out...hahahha. That 557 was sure nice to shoot...but it SHOULD have been a 560...no excuse, no divorces or even separations, hahaha. Missing on a 14 yard shot? Of course, I've been known to miss many a shot or two on a bunny target, too! GRRRRRRR.

Better yet...a pair of 532's on the same 28 target course...twice...in one season...and no score on any target below "19"...and no "20's"!!! Then you can REALLY complain about not focusing, etc. 560-532 = 28 points dropped in 28 targets, without a single "20" and no score below 19 on any target.

NO! The NFAA doesn't give an award like the ABC for an "all spare game"....ROFLMAO.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> You ain't "aching" or doing bad....How's about shooting 26 targets worth of "20's" and having 3 misses total for the entire 28 targets...
> an "18" on a 28 fan, and a "19" on a....15-14, dumping all three misses out the bottom, barely, and knowing when the shot tripped they were going to be low! THEN you can really grumble yourself out...hahahha. That 557 was sure nice to shoot...but it SHOULD have been a 560...no excuse, no divorces or even separations, hahaha. Missing on a 14 yard shot? Of course, I've been known to miss many a shot or two on a bunny target, too! GRRRRRRR.
> 
> Better yet...a pair of 532's on the same 28 target course...twice...in one season...and no score on any target below "19"...and no "20's"!!! Then you can REALLY complain about not focusing, etc. 560-532 = 28 points dropped in 28 targets, without a single "20" and no score below 19 on any target.
> ...


Not aching(I'm sure thankful), But I feel your pain Thomas!
I can't relate to that kind of shooting, but I have relative disappointment's in a league of my own. 
That is very nice shooting that 558. Even 28 19's is pretty cool. That's the equivalent of getting plus 18 in a round of golf with 18 one putts. Impressive putting, but the score is :tsk:. Archery is like a flu season. You never know how good or bad it will be till it's over.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> I'm sure that the counseling won't be needed . It just takes a bit to get use to each other .:teeth:


I will be working on that. :yield:
BTW a 545 the first loop is pretty stout, especially with a bow you're not real happy with. Congrats on that good shooting. You're in fine form already. Keep it up and you'll have another silver bowl on the mantle. I think you'd like Darrington, but your fellow BHFS guys would probably prefer you stay in VA.  A west coast bowl, and an east coast bowl; you should definitely make that trip.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I was thinking it would be nice but I'm saving my$ for Vegas next year but if I run across a small fortune before then I will probably go :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

A moral victory of sorts. After 3 weeks of owning a Hoyt, I finally shot a twenty on the 35 Fan. :cheer2:

I accomplished that with the PSE Money Taker I bought a month ago the first time out with it. Of course that was shooting Dark Side gear, so that isn't such an accomplishment. :becky:


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good shooting . The35 fan is a hateful target . Are you gonna put pins on the $ taker?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Good shooting . The35 fan is a hateful target . Are you gonna put pins on the $ taker?


Naw, I'll leave it set up Dark-Side. Something for Ben to shoot when he's around, and a change of pace from the Green anchor.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Fine looking bow . I've got one halfway set up for the dark side myself 3d mostly


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Fine looking bow . I've got one halfway set up for the dark side myself 3d mostly


It's fun to dabble. Occasionally.
Fixed pins are in my comfort zone. Good or Bad :BangHead:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Naw, I'll leave it set up Dark-Side. Something for Ben to shoot when he's around, and a change of pace from the Green anchor.


So, are you "framing" that bullseye with the hole in the cam on your top limb? ROFLMAO! Notice the geometry of that bow and how, after only but a few years...the limb angle has gotten BACK to more vertical??? HMMMMMM....Maybe the old style bows really were onto something, huh? Check out the brace height, too...

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> So, are you "framing" that bullseye with the hole in the cam on your top limb? ROFLMAO! Notice the geometry of that bow and how, after only but a few years...the limb angle has gotten BACK to more vertical??? HMMMMMM....Maybe the old style bows really were onto something, huh? Check out the brace height, too...
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


That was one of the things I noticed on the PSE 08-2010 Shark and the money maker. They were throw backs in their shape . Kinda feel like your bow hand is where it belongs with that riser.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> It's fun to dabble. Occasionally.
> Fixed pins are in my comfort zone. Good or Bad :BangHead:


Pins give me a lil more room for error I think. I've shot better scores with pins than scope even with the lens out of it.but the scope does give my eyes a break from trying to see the pins .


----------

